# Sage Oracle - Stops pulling shot after 5 seconds



## desuka (Jan 5, 2022)

I have a Sage Oracle Semi Automatic.

Only 2 weeks old, and i have made around 25 coffees with it so far.

Today when i went to pull a single shot, the time stopped at 5 seconds.

I tried again several times with and without the portafilter inserted and it always stops at the same point.

Hot water button seems to work fine.

What might be the issue here? I do live in a hard water area, but surely it hasn't clogged up after only 2 weeks?!!

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

What water are you using? Not tap water?

You may have pressed a program button by accident, look in the manual how to reset.


----------



## desuka (Jan 5, 2022)

Yep tap water.

Is that wrong? 🙂


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes that's wrong, that machine will be dead in a month or two if your water is as hard as mine (London). Bottled water (Waitrose Lockhills is what I use, Tesco Ashbeck, I think Volvic but not sure about that one) is easiest, or you can go down the more expensive routes of re-mineralised water. But whatever yo do do not use tap water, it'll just kill the machine.


----------



## desuka (Jan 5, 2022)

Yeah im surrey, and its about as hard as it gets.

I guess to get the machine running again, i should try a descale now?


----------

